
Ask HN: What are good uses of private blockchain within companies? - a_d
Are there any good use cases of using a private ethereum blockchain inside large companies? (Like using it for supply-chain data etc.) Curious to learn some examples.
======
xor_null
Supply chain does seem as one of the best fits for enterprise private ethereum
blockchain. As far as I understand blockchain technology, its mandatory that
no party gain more than 50% computation power, otherwise you loose all the
trust giving features of blockchain (one party could alter the block chain or
create wrong transaction). Hence, if only two companies or one company run a
blockchain, you have to trust that they don't fire up some mining nodes and
mine blocks which contain false information. Please correct me if I'm wrong.

------
dozzie
Don't buy into the useless hype; there's no good use of blockchain _inside_ a
company. All that blockchain does is to timestamp documents (tell which of the
documents was issued earlier). There are much more efficient cryptographic
protocols for that, the difference is that they need a trusted service to
work.

